# What is the correct 400-4 air cleaner decal?



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, I just bought a '68 GTO last month from an old Air Force buddy, that had owned it since 1990. It's my first Pontiac, and a great car, I flew one-way to pick it up, and drove it over a thousand miles to get it home...ran great! 

The first thing I plan to do is detail the engine bay with my son, and try to get him into the hobby. Which air cleaner decal is correct? Pics online show some with a silver border, and some with a black border. Are they all silver (chrome looking border), and the reflection just makes that shiny silver look black in certain photos? 

Is the silver border correct?

I ordered one that had black borders in the advertised photo, but when it arrived it had a silver border. Here's the decal I ordered: 

400 4V Air Cleaner Decal


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. The style of aircleaner decal you have linked was never factory installed on a Pontiac aircleaner. Some entity thought it cute about 15 years ago to begin producing a sticker similar to the '68-72 BUICK aircleaner decals, but with a Pontiac arrowhead in the design. In the Pontiac collector hobby, the decal has become quite the joke.


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

The correct decal is no decal. The aftermarket companies list one because some people like to add stuff to personalize their vehicles. So, if you want a decal there then just select the one that pleases you and go with it. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

Good to know, I'll give that decal to my son, and he can put it on a poster or something...I didn't like the idea of a "chrome" sticker anyway. I've started an album on the forum, I'll add engine bay pics soon. Thanks!


----------



## Shake-N-Bake (Jun 16, 2015)

Here is a photo from an original unrestored 68. Looks like the only decal is on the air cleaner base....nothing on the lid. I have also looked though many pages of factory sales literature for the dealers and have never seen the "Keep your GM all GM..." Sticker on the backside of the air cleaner base. The air cleaner lid and the Keep your GM all GM stickers appear on lots of internet photos of restored cars but they are not really supposed to be there.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

When I bought my goat it came with that Buick remake sticker and it was the first bogus thing I removed.


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

I left that sticker off. Here's my engine, all cleaned up.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Nicely executed, looks good.


----------



## stingjay396 (May 21, 2016)

*engine*



owenrobertson said:


> I left that sticker off. Here's my engine, all cleaned up.


did you pull the engine ?


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

I didn't pull the engine, just cleaned it up, and painted it. 1:05 in this video:


----------



## tiretread (Sep 28, 2015)

Nice car and welcome to Pontiac! I'm in Sumter, SC. Which part of the state are you in?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

owenrobertson said:


> I left that sticker off. Here's my engine, all cleaned up.


Looks great, nice work.:smile3:

I'm in the TR area in northern Greenville county. What part of SC are you in?


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm in Sumter as well. We met at Cut Rate recently, unless there's another drop top Tempest in town. You've got a really nice car!


----------



## owenrobertson (Aug 9, 2017)

Hey 1968gto421, I'm in Sumter, SC. Where can I find more pics of your '68? Looks great from the thumbnail.


----------



## jayvee53 (Aug 26, 2018)

owenrobertson said:


> I left that sticker off. Here's my engine, all cleaned up.


Looks great! I pm'd you about this.


----------

